# Really Really thinking about WGU for Bachelors in Network Admin



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

The more I look at WGU vs. EWU at BC. It seems like the EWU at BC program is more towards engineering, which is not what i want to do. I would rather work with networks including switches and routers as well as doing desktop support.

My main question is: Those of you who have graduated from WGU with a bachelors, have you been able to find a job? That is my main concern.

Right now I have a contract position with a current IT company helping them set up a local hospitals IT equipment. I hope to be able to get more contracts with the company after this one ends.

What do you think I should do? Please answer. I am getting close to graduating and I need more opinions. I have looked at WGU and it says you can transfer your current AA, which I will get very soon. I already have my A+. How many more credits would I need to get in order to earn my bachelors??

I am a person who hates the classroom environment unless its for math. I I would rather much prefer to do everything online, as I can go at my own pace.

I know online is not the best way to go, but if it has the bachelors degree I want, I might as well pay for something that I can actually use later in life then something that is more about engineering, which I am not interested in.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Why don't you meet with a transfer advisor where you're going now. The amount of credits that will transfer will also depend on the college. Go to the colleges and inquire over there or go to a college fair and bring several copies of your transcripts.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I have. I have to do an AA in IT plus a regular associates to get into their college.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Regular associates? If you have an associate in IT then what else do you really need to transfer.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I need a transfer degree to get into the EWU at BC program. 

Now if I go with WGU, all I need is my AA in IT and then I have my A+ already so that can transfer as well.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

I would go for WGU. I wouldn't waste anymore time in a 2 year college. The faster you get your bachelors the better. What do you mean by transferring your A+? They count certificates as college credits?


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

yup they do.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Screw WGU. I am glad I did not do them. I found out that Central Washington University now offers full online programs. I am going to apply and do this one. 

http://www.cwu.edu/~itam/PDF/BSITAMprograms/Major Info Sheet 09-12.pdf

Its called Bachelor of Science in Information Technology and Administrative Management. 

Fully online and it is from a school that my mom went to down south of Washington State. They are now starting to offer full online bachelors. They used to only offer degree's at their campus.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks more like a management degree with a hint of information technology. Is that what you want?


----------

